
The problems with piping curl to a shell are system management ones - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/sysadmin/CurlToShellManagementProblem
======
stephenr
The difference is, I can quite easily do `make install DESTDIR=foo` or even
`make -n install` to see what it’s going to do without needing to decipher a
thousand lines of usually barely readable shell.

